# Ladder Racks on Trucks



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

What kind of ladder/ lumber racks are you guys using on your trucks? 16' lumber in a 6' bed something has got to give. Any suggestions (other than a trailer) any pics?


----------



## dshcontracting (Oct 15, 2006)

Check out System One racks. They are nice aluminum racks. I had them for years. I one had 48 20' pieces of 5/4" PT decking on top. Holds the weight like a champ, the truck swayed though. Adrian steel makes some nice ones too.


----------



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

DSH,

I have looked at System One but I have a 28" Weatherguard that when opened sits 31" from the top of the bed are you using a saddlemount box with yours.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Look at the Trac Rac. It's rails slide, separate hooks can slide on a separate part of the rail, and a toolbox slides along a 3rd part.

Let me see if I have a pic of our's...

~Matt


----------



## dshcontracting (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, that would be the problem with system 1. I know longer have racks, got a trailer instead. I had a saddle mount that opened from the side and hit, so i used some pieces of thin chain to keep it from opening again. I went to the side mounted boxes inside the tracks later on, they work pretty good.

Dan


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 21, 2006)

Had mine custom built at one of the boat shops around here about 12 years ago...was something like $600. Thankfully they fit the new truck when I upgraded. The little green truck is driven by my boss.


----------



## ARCS (Nov 29, 2006)

I really like the kargomaster rack because of its strength and number of tie down points, but one thing I dont like about it that happens here in Minnesota at least is they do rust after a few years. http://www.kargomaster.com/


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

ARCS said:


> I really like the kargomaster rack because of its strength and number of tie down points, but one thing I dont like about it that happens here in Minnesota at least is they do rust after a few years. http://www.kargomaster.com/


I have one on one of my trucks, I love it. And yes it can handle a good amount of stress. As far as the rusting goes, thats preventable. Any rack that gets used is gonna get beat up and scratched. During the summer I just go over the bare or badly scratched spots with some 200 grit, spray primer, and black rustoleum. looks good as new and the rust has been beaten back. 3 or 4 years, 20 mins each summer, and no problems yet.


----------

